# Plants and salt



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Would adding sea salt in my tank affect my plants? I need brackish water and I have about 8 ppt salinity.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

that will kill them. Lower concentrations will not hurt plants, such as adding it for treatment purposes but not brackish.


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Even if its the very light side of brackish? Its only 1.005 specific gravity


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

over 1.004, your not going to have good luck.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I think maybe java ferns can grow, but not sure


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

It probably sounds ironic but they would dehydrate in water with salt in it. Similar to driveway salt on grass.


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

I was reading about brackish plants and some fresh water plants can strive in a 1.005 specific gravity. The good thing is 2 of my 3 plants might have a chance.











sean-820 said:


> It probably sounds ironic but they would dehydrate in water with salt in it. Similar to driveway salt on grass.


I thought about the exact same thing. Lol


----------



## caribad (Jul 27, 2008)

Definately depends on the plant. Most aquatic plants sold will not do well (read turn brown and die) but some plants that naturally grow in coastal areas and salt marshes would love it. Most of those plants are not what most consider atractive, but beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Mangroves will grow in full strentgh saltwater, but they only grow as emergent plants-and get big!


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Found this...

http://www.plantgeek.net/plantguide_list.php?category=8 These plants are under the brackish adaptable category.


----------

